# Good bed rail for futon?



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone else who has a futon have a bed rail to recommend? We have a queen size futon mattress on a frame, and I'm just concerned as to whether most bed rails will even work with our bed, since the mattress isn't square and there's no box spring...

Julia


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

Hey mama...

We are using a futon right now too.....same size..

I have an older rail I got from a friend. It's from Fisher-Price I believe and it's all hard plastic (think little tykes) and I wrap a soft cozy blanket over the top of it (btwn the bed and the outside...drape like but tuck it) so it's soft for her if she rolls against it and then I roll a yard of pretty fleece I got at joann's on sale into a long snake and set it against it to fill the teeny tiny gap....teeny...but it's also something soft.....

Our bed is in a corner so it has a wall on DH side and the head is against a wall and the rail is situated on my side with the top end almost against the wall (we have a long pillow at the top...big) and the bottom ends just at my knee line if I am curled on my side....there is about a foot, foot and a half that isn't protected at from my shin down but I've never had a problem...

She'll be 2 end of next month and ventures down that way in the am and flops back down to sleep so I jsut extend my legs....I've had the rail there since she was 8 months old (when I finally removed the bassinet that was against the bed that she slept in 3 times but I HAD to HAVE...lmao...bc it kept her in pretty well..

HTH mama....I have a friend who uses a similar one like OneStepAheads with the tight mesh she got at TRU.....

(HUGS)

Gianna.....Who is in Columbus too...north end....


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Anybody else? I've been looking at bed rails, but they all say that they only work with a standard mattress/box spring.









Also, I vaguely remember something about a pillow that wrapped around your mattress. Does anybody know what I'm talking about.

I also have a problem because it's not possible for our bed to go flush against the wall. There's a molding at the base of the wall that prevents it. I'd really like to have the sides open because I think it's an entrapment risk, but then I need a bed rail for the open sides and my 7 months rolling-over-rover who doesn't understand about falling off...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We just don't use a rail with our futon.

-Angela


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

What do you do about your baby pitching off the bed? I've had to catch her twice today, and I'm way scared about it.

Julia


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We just watched like crazy for a couple of months while teaching her to back off carefully. They get over the falling off stage pretty fast in the big picture. Also, shortly after they are mobile enough to FALL off, they're mobile enough to CLIMB OVER the rail- even more trouble....

-Angela


----------

